# Chocolate Hills, Philippines



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)

*Discover the Natural Beauty of the Philippines!!! *


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

oo I saw this in the adventure quest thing last time!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I first thought that cacao grows in that area


----------



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)

*Banaue Rice Terraces - Considered as the 8th wonder of the world!*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

really interesting there kay:!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Whahaha, those hills. They look funny!


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

actually there is a tale about those hills.... some say those are tears of a giant and some say it is the poop of a giant carabao...


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

banaue is one of my to go list....


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## bahar (Nov 10, 2004)

wow... how on earth did this landscape emerge?


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

no one knows.... but legend has it that those are tears of a giant but some say those are poop of a giant buffalo


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The area was underwater before, those are lime deposits if I'm not mistakened but then scientists might be wrong, there's no proof on whether the area was underwater millions of years ago. 

There are more than a thousand of those in Bohol, I want to see them!


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

The Philippines are surely gorgoues. Those chocolate hills are very nice, but how did they become like this? Is it a vulcano area?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ that part of the island used to be submerged in water that's why the hills are smooth...

it is called chocolate hills because during dry season, the grass turns into dark brown chocolate in color


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

^^ but foreigner thinks that its a boobs in a rude way... haha


----------



## bahar (Nov 10, 2004)

the scientist explanation sounds logical.


----------



## phoenixsv (Feb 20, 2005)

amazing views indeed :O 
earth is unbeliveable


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

*Day trip to Chocolate Hills, Island of Bohol*


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

*Day trip to Chocolate Hills, Island of Bohol 2*


----------

